# Xenon puck light retrofit



## bosscrab (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys I have a client wanting to upgrade some 20W puck lights in a jewelry store (about 100 fixtures)and need some suggestions. Here is what Im thinking...

Gutting the fixture and inserting these in a series.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MR16-4W-360...249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1a2534c9

or...

gut and use a plate emitter like this http://www.everbuying.com/product44883.html

I like the P7 but are pricey for this size job. 

Another question would be how many could I safely wire together?

Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 31, 2011)

Will these shine on the jewelry?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 31, 2011)

I would be more tempted to use Cree XML emitters than unknown LEDs as the chances of no name LEDs lasting a long time is typically not worth the cost you save purchasing them.


----------



## bosscrab (Aug 31, 2011)

Ken_McE Re: Xenon puck light retrofit
Will these shine on the jewelry?

Yes They are on the top of the case and on the sides spaced about 2' apart.

Lynx_Arc Re: Xenon puck light retrofit
I would be more tempted to use Cree XML emitters than unknown LEDs as the chances of no name LEDs lasting a long time is typically not worth the cost you save purchasing them.


Right on there. i was lookin for a cree but musta missed that one. Thanks!

So does anyone have any suggestions on the XML's?​​


----------



## bosscrab (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess the only way to know is to try one out! Anyone have an extra they want to get rid of?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubt anyone wants to get rid of an XML LED but there as some being sold in the marketplace.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.plasmaled.com/high_power_module.htm
http://www.plasmaled.com/AC-110V-240V-HIGH-POWER.htm
I've seen similar on ebay, dealextreme, oznium.... 

To replace 20w Xenon, you would need at least 3w-5w of quality LED. If you build your own, you'll need a decent heatsink. 

I do believe that the MR16 option is your best bet. Ebay quality is hit or miss. HomeDepot has the MR16 in Ecosmart and Philips choices. Might want to check Lowes also. 
And, if you do get them on Ebay, get about 10-15 more as matching spares.


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 4, 2011)

For lighting jewelry you need something that shows colors correctly and accurately. Leds are good at efficiency but sometimes weak on color. Suggest you make enough lights to light just one case and then try it on the different items, make quite sure they display to their best advantage. It would be silly to save $2 on electricity but lose $200 in sales because the stuff doesn't look good.


----------

